# Die Daiwa Apollo Serie



## eiszeit (1. Juli 2020)

Und wieder eine der Serie von Daiwa aus den Ende 70ern die den europäischen Rollenherstellern zu schaffen machte.
Es war keineswegs die Technik die Probleme bereitenten sondern die Flut von Rollen und vor allem der Preis.
Die *Apolle RL Serie* von Daiwa umfasste 6 Modelle, die A-100RL, A-130RL, A-150RL, A-160RL(ersetzte Anfang der 80er Jahre die A-150RL),
A-250RL und A-400RL und deckte fast das ganze Angelspektrum ab.






Hier noch einige technische Daten:

A-100RL, ca. 75m/0,30mm, Übersetzung ca. 1:3,7, Preis ca. 28,50DM
A-130RL, ca. 115m/0,30mm, Übersetzung ca. 1:3,7, Preis ca. 33,50DM
_A-150RL, ca.. 225m/0,30mm, Übersetzung ca. 1:3,7, Preis ca. 39,50DM_
A-160RL, ca. 210m/0,30mm, Übersetzung ca. 1:3,9, Preis ca. 38,50DM
A-250RL, ca. 185m/0,40mm. Übersetzung ca. 1:4,1, Preis ca. 44,50DM
A-400RL, ca. 270m/0,40mm, Übersetzung ca. 1:4,1, Preis ca. 59,50DM
Sonstiges: Die Metall-Rollen laufen auf Buchsen (zum Teil auf Kunststoff), haben einen Bügelaußenanschlag, bei den kleineren Modellen
ist der Rotor per Steckscheibe (öfters so bei den asiatischen Rollen) am Gehäuse / bei den größeren wie üblich (z. B. DAM) per Mutter befestigt,
sie besitzen ein Hypoidgetriebe mit Minusversetzung, bei den Größeren Modellen (z. B. 250RL) erfolgt der Spulenhub per zweitem Zahnrad.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Juli 2020)

Die Apollo Serie umfasst durchaus noch weitere Modelle, die obige war lediglich der erste Schub.
Später gab es diese Serie auch mit innenliegendem Bügelumschlag (nachgestelltes X hinter der Nummerierung), zudem auch noch in 2 verschiedenen Farben, silber und blaumetallic.

Es gab auch noch ein kleineres Modell wie die A-100, die A-70. Auch hier jeweils in den Optionen RL, X und nochmals als XX.
Bei dieser Kleinstausführung bin ich aber nicht sicher, ob es sie in Deutschland zu kaufen gab, vermutlich nicht.
Von der A-130X gab es in UK auch eine Matchversion im schwarzen Gewand.

Unter dem Namen Apollo verkaufte Daiwa noch bis Anfang der 90er Jahre diverse Modelle, es ist vermutlich die umfangreichste Serie überhaupt innerhalb der Firmengeschichte. Mir sind unter dem Namen Apollo mehr wie 50 vers. Modelle von Ende der 70er bis frühe 90er Jahre bekannt.


----------



## eiszeit (4. Juli 2020)

Ja das stimmt.
Hier mal ein Foto der silberen Serie.
Die blaumettalic hab ich noch nicht bearbeitet und ich glaub auch noch nicht vollständig.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Juli 2020)

Kann morgen gern von der kleinsten 70RL noch nen Foto einstellen, die es auch nur in silber gab.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Juli 2020)

schon wieder fast vergessen...da war ja noch was



Ich kanns nicht 100pro festmachen, aber ich meine die Rolle kam erst etwa 1984/85 auf den Markt. Gebaut wurde sie auch nicht mehr in Japan sondern in Süd-Korea.


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Juli 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> schon wieder fast vergessen...da war ja noch was
> Anhang anzeigen 350215
> 
> 
> Ich kanns nicht 100pro festmachen, aber ich meine die Rolle kam erst etwa 1984/85 auf den Markt. Gebaut wurde sie auch nicht mehr in Japan sondern in Süd-Korea.


Ist die so groß wie eine Minimite?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Juli 2020)

Schnurfassung ist gleich mit 100m 0.20, also vergleichbar mit MiniMite/700C.
Die Internals sind aber ähnlich den größeren Apollos deutlich einfacher gehalten wie bei MiniMite u. 700C.


----------



## Thomas. (6. Juli 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Mir sind unter dem Namen Apollo mehr wie* 50 vers. Modelle *von Ende der 70er bis frühe 90er Jahre bekannt


da lasse ich mal ganz schön die Finger von


----------



## eiszeit (6. Juli 2020)

Ich hab in den Balzer Katalogen von 1979 bis 1990 nachgesehen. Ich find da nichts.
Es ist nur die Apollo Serie A 100RL-A 400RL (1979) enthalten.

Da ich eine Daiwa 130RL habe, hab ich diese mit der Daiwa A-130RL verglichen. Ergebnis beide Rollen sind -soviel ich auf die Schnelle sehe- indentisch und  beide auch mit  Korea gemarkt.
Zum großen Teil stimmen auch die Teile Nummer wie die des Rotors überein.
Leg mal ein paar Fotos bei:


----------



## eiszeit (6. Juli 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> schon wieder fast vergessen...da war ja noch was
> Anhang anzeigen 350215
> 
> 
> Ich kanns nicht 100pro festmachen, aber ich meine die Rolle kam erst etwa 1984/85 auf den Markt. Gebaut wurde sie auch nicht mehr in Japan sondern in Süd-Korea.


Das ist schon die Daiwa 70 RL, kein A davor?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juli 2020)

spätere Apollo-Serien wurden auch ohne vorangestelltes A gemarkt, siehe deine 130RL, welche ebenfalls zur Apollo-Serie gehört, ebenso wie meine kleine 70RL.
Genauso zählt eine 130X oder auch 70XX dazu.
Deswegen schrieb ich auch schon weiter vorne das unter dem Namen Apollo vermutlich die meisten Rollen innerhalb der Firma verkauft wurden.
Ab Mitte der 80er wurde das noch viel mehr undurchschaubarer mit den Apollo-Serien AB, AG, AR, AS, ASA und noch weiteren.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juli 2020)

Bei den alten Daiwa Rollen mit übergreifender Spule und der typischen Daiwa-Sonne als Logo kann man sehr oft bereits am Bremsknopf sehen, ob die Rolle noch in Japan oder bereits in Korea gefertigt wurde.
Bei vielen ist diese Sonne auch auf dem Bremsknopf vorhanden.
Ist die Sonne gelb stammt die Rolle aus Japan. Ist sie hingegen rot, kommt sie aus Korea. 
Vorrausgesetzt es ist auch noch orginal und wurde nicht getauscht.

Einige Rollen dieser Zeit hatten aber nie einen Bremsknopf mit der Sonne drauf, wenngleich alle andren innerhalb der gleichen Modellreihe sie hatten.
Ein Beispiel dafür ist zb die 4000C aus der Silver Series, als einzigste innerhalb dieser größeren Serie trägt kein einziges Modell der 4000er die Sonne.


----------



## eiszeit (6. Juli 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> spätere Apollo-Serien wurden auch ohne vorangestelltes A gemarkt, siehe deine 130RL, welche ebenfalls zur Apollo-Serie gehört, ebenso wie meine kleine 70RL.
> Genauso zählt eine 130X oder auch 70XX dazu.


Hab ich denn gesagt oder geschrieben das bei der Apollo Serie ein A davor stehen müsste, auch bei späteren Modellen nicht.
Die oben per eigenem Bild für Interessierte dargestellte Daiwa 100X-400X Serie steht doch unter dem Thema "Daiwa Apollo Serie", da gehört sie auch hin.
Das Wort silbern steht da, weil es eben auch -aus der Apollo Serie- eine blaumetallice auch gegebn hat.
Hier ein Bild von der blaumetallic Daiwa A 100-X




Da steht ein A davor bei der o.g. (Samstag um 19:54) Serie steht kein A davor,* beide gehören zur Apollo Serie*.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Deswegen schrieb ich auch schon weiter vorne das unter dem Namen Apollo vermutlich die meisten Rollen innerhalb der Firma verkauft wurden.
> Ab Mitte der 80er wurde das noch viel mehr undurchschaubarer mit den Apollo-Serien AB, AG, AR, AS, ASA und noch weiteren.



Was soll denn da undurchschaubar sein an der Apollo Serie sein. Ich bin zwar kein Daiwa Spezialist sondern Allrounder und auch nur für Rollen
bis ca. 1980. Aber wenn was unducrhschaubar ist dann muss man es eben durchschaubar machen.
Aber ich versuch es mal bis 1990

ab 1984 *Daiwa AS *(Apollo Silver), Heckbremsrolle, AS-1050, AS-1350, AS-1650, AS-2050, AS-2650, AS-4050 und AS-7050
ab 1985 *Daiwa AB *(Apollo Black), Heckbremsrolle, AB-1050, AB-1350, AB-1650, AB-2050, AB-2650 und AB-4050
ab 1987* Daiwa AG* (Apollo Graphite), Heckbremsrolle, AG 1050 E, AG 1350 E, AG 1650 E und AG 2050 E, bei der *Daiwa AB *(Apollo Black) kamen noch die Modelle AB-7050 und AB 9050 hinzu
ab 1988* Daiwa AMG* , Heckbremsrolle, AMG-1050, AMG-1350, AMG-1650, AMG-2050, AMG-2650, AMG-4050, AMG-7050 und AMG-9050, die fehlte in deiner Aufzählung
Über die AR und ASA find ich bei Balzer nichts, könnte aber sein das die von anderen Firmen verkauft.
Zeig doch mal ein Bild oder schreib was darüber.


----------



## eiszeit (6. Juli 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Einige Rollen dieser Zeit hatten aber nie einen Bremsknopf mit der Sonne drauf, wenngleich alle andren innerhalb der gleichen Modellreihe sie hatten.
> Ein Beispiel dafür ist zb die 4000C aus der Silver Series, als einzigste innerhalb dieser größeren Serie trägt kein einziges Modell der 4000er die Sonne.



Eigentlich bin ich ber der Siver Serie raus aber trotzdem das Bild noch (hab auch nicht die alten Threads durchgesehen!).





(Quellennachweis: Balzer Katalog 1987, S. 22)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juli 2020)

Siehste, ich hab sogar noch die AMG unterschlagen, also nochmals mehr.

Ich zeig dir einfach mal paar Bilder, wo zb auch Unterschiede innerhalb einer einzigen Serie zu finden sind.

Daiwa AS geht in UK bis zur 9050, hat aber keine 1050 wie im Balzer

_Daiwa Katalog 1984 UK_

Die ASA gab es schon 1984 beginnend mit 2 Matchmodellen. Das nachgestelle A steht für die Autocast-Modelle

_Daiwa Katalog 1984 UK_

Hier eine normale ASA, wie ich sie mal von Thomas. bekommen habe (fehlt leider immernoch ne passende Kurbel). Auf dem Karton steht auch noch der Preis von 69,50 drauf, gab es also auch in Deutschland.



Apollo Red Series von 1988 (AR)

_Daiwa Katalog 1988 UK_


Und von fast all diesen Serien gab es diverse Matchversionen und Versionen mit Autocasthebeln, sowie auch nochmal Kombinationen aus beiden Elementen.
Nicht alles wurde in jedem Land angeboten, dennoch gab es die Modelle. Da soll mir nochmal einer sagen das wird nicht undurchsichtig. 
Ich hab vor längerer Zeit mal angefangen alle möglichen Modelle mit übergreifender Spule von 1973 bis 1990 aufzulisten.
Nach knapp 3 Jahren Recherche lande ich aktuell auf über 260 reguläre Modelle ohne "Spezialitäten", davon um die 60 allein aus der Apollo-Serie wenn ich die AMG mitzuzähle..und wer weiß was ich noch alles vergessen habe bzw. noch gar nicht weiß.

Wenn ich die Besonderheiten noch hinzureche landen wir bei über 300 problemlos. Keine Firma baute in der Zeit mehr Rollen unter eigenem Lable, wer weiß für wieviel andre Firmen Daiwa auch noch baute in der Zeit.
Um das alles zu erfassen müßte ich ja ne Lagerhalle anmieten..allein für einen einzigen Hersteller.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juli 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Eigentlich bin ich ber der Siver Serie raus aber trotzdem das Bild noch (hab auch nicht die alten Threads durchgesehen!).
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 350262
> 
> (Quellennachweis: Balzer Katalog 1987, S. 22)



Katalogbilder trügen öfter mal..nicht nur bei Balzer sondern auch im hauseigenen UK-Katalog. Auch im UK-Katalog wurde eine der Silvers mal falsch dargestellt, die 2600C. Diese 2600C hatte nie eine silberne Kurbel im Verkauf sondern immer eine schwarz eloxierte, egal ob sie aus Japan oder Korea kam. Bei den beiden großen hatte die Japanrolle noch eine silberne, die aus Korea (wie auf deinem Bild) eine schwarze.
Desweiteren erkennt man den Fabrikationsstandort auch noch an der Spulenbandarole und der Spulenrandwölbung, dazu gern im andren Thread mal mehr.
Fakt ist, die 4000C gab es fälschlicherweise nur 1x mit Sonnenlogo, welches die Rolle des ersten halben Jahres aus Korea hatte. Die obige auf dem Bild ist bereits ein Korea-Modell, aber mit Knopf der so nie in den Verkauf kam.

Der einzige Sonnenknopf der 4000er sah nämlich so aus (links der ursprüngliche, rechts der 1. Koreaserie)



Eigentlich gehört das hier aber eher woanders hin, wenn man alles nur in einen Thread ballert wird das nur noch unübersichtlich.


----------



## Thomas. (6. Juli 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> wenn man alles nur in einen Thread ballert wird das nur noch unübersichtlich


bei Daiwa unübersichtlich, war schon vor Jahren mein reden


----------



## eiszeit (6. Juli 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Siehste, ich hab sogar noch die AMG unterschlagen, also nochmals mehr.
> 
> Ich zeig dir einfach mal paar Bilder, wo zb auch Unterschiede innerhalb einer einzigen Serie zu finden sind.
> 
> ...



Ja da sind wir ja wieder ein Stückchen weiter.

Hab bei der AS Serie nochmal nachgesehen, sie wurde von 1984-1986 angeboten sowohl bei Balzer als auch bei anderen Quellen find ich die AS 9050 nicht.
Vermutlich nicht in Deutschland angeboten

Kurzer Einschub zu den Autocastrolle:
Als Autocastrollen wurden 1984 - 1987 die SK Serie mit den Rollen SKA-1055, SKA-1355, SK1655 und SK-2055 und ab 1985 die GS Serie mit den Modellen
GS 1055 A, GS 1355 A, GS 1655 A und GS 2055 A. Da denke ich waren die Bedürfnisse der Angler in Deutschland sowohl von der Wertigkeit als auch vom Gehäusematerial abgedeckt.

Mal den Thomas "als Grenzgänger" fragen wo er denn die Rolle her hat.


----------



## eiszeit (6. Juli 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> bei Daiwa unübersichtlich, war schon vor Jahren mein reden



Ne Thomas, unübersichtlich ist Daiwa nicht. Zugegeben die haben damals jede Menge Rolle auf den Markt gebracht.
Unübersichtlich wird es nur wenn man sämtliche Rollen von England, Amerika, Japan usw. in einen Topf wirft.


----------



## Thomas. (6. Juli 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Mal den Thomas "als Grenzgänger" fragen wo er denn die Rolle her hat


Holland Trödel


----------



## eiszeit (6. Juli 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Holland Trödel


Hab ich es mir doch gedacht, ist sozusagen eine hollänisch/deutsche Rolle.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juli 2020)

Wobei das erstmal nix sagt, hab die auch schon öfter inner dt. Bucht gesehen.
Werden ja nicht alle aus Holland gewesen sein, bissl unwahrscheinlich.

Bei der SKA isses klar, die war ganz regulär im Balzer Katalog.

Wenn ich mir aber mal ansehe wieviel sehr bekannte Modelle nie in einem UK Katalog waren aber dennoch garantiert verkauft wurden, lässt das womöglich auch den Schluss zu, hierzulande lief es vielleicht ähnlich.

Bestes Beispiel für UK ist die BG-Serie, war nie im Katalog, wurde aber ganz sicher auch dort verkauft.
Lediglich ein kleines Deko-Bild einer BG ist in all den Jahren der UK-Kataloge zu finden.


----------



## eiszeit (6. Juli 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wobei das erstmal nix sagt, hab die auch schon öfter inner dt. Bucht gesehen.
> Werden ja nicht alle aus Holland gewesen sein, bissl unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> Bei der SKA isses klar, die war ganz regulär im Balzer Katalog.
> ...



Ist klar, sagen wir halt so wir wissen es nicht. Ich hab wegen der Sache drei unterschiedliche Quellen durchgesehen und nichts gefunden.
Dazu muß ich auch sagen, ich verlasse mich nie auf irgendwelche Web-Seiten oder Foren.  Da stehen oft Sachen drinnen die gar nicht so sein können.

Die BG-Serie mit Bügelinnenschaltung ist natürlich eine Top Rolle (wissen bzw. wußten nicht sehr viele Leute). Die wurden ab 1981 angeboten.
Da zieh ich vor Daiwa den Hut.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juli 2020)

Die BG-Serie ist mit Ausnahme von Kurbelgriff und Spule exakt eine GS-X in schwarz, selbst das Gehäuse ist gleich.
Nur die BG-90 entstand aus einer anderen Reihe, der Millionmax (eigentlich nur Japan-Markt)

Vom Prinzip her ist ne Silver-X und dessen schwarze Schwester auch nix andres, die 2 KL kann man an jeder Größe nachrüsten.

Ich finde an der BG ist eigentlich nichts besonderes. Keine Ahnung warum die Leute teilweise darum so nen Hype machen.


----------



## eiszeit (7. Juli 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> schon wieder fast vergessen...da war ja noch was
> Anhang anzeigen 350215
> 
> 
> Ich kanns nicht 100pro festmachen, aber ich meine die Rolle kam erst etwa 1984/85 auf den Markt. Gebaut wurde sie auch nicht mehr in Japan sondern in Süd-Korea.



Neues rausgefunden für Deutschland:
Ab 1983 die 100 RL dann ab 1984 und nur 1984 die Serie 100 RL, 130 RL, 160 RL, 250 RL und 400 RL in* grau/silber*


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. November 2020)

Wie lange wurde denn die Silberne Serie mit dem X dahinter verkauft, mir ist heute eine 400X in die Hände gefallen, die ist mit Korea gestempelt. Die anderen sind Made in Japan.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. November 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wie lange wurde denn die Silberne Serie mit dem X dahinter verkauft, mir ist heute eine 400X in die Hände gefallen, die ist mit Korea gestempelt. Die anderen sind Made in Japan.



Gute Frage, die ich dir nicht umfassend beantworten kann.

Im UK-Katalog taucht diese Serie der silbernen Apollo-X das erste Mal 1983 auf (Modelle 130X, 160X, 250X, 400X), die 130X als Einzelmodell sogar schon 1982.



_Daiwa UK-Katalog 1982_

_Daiwa UK-Katalog 1983_

Im 1984 war sie nicht mehr im Katalog zu finden, im 84er Balzer kommt diese Serie auch nicht mehr vor.
Das muss bei Daiwa aber nix heißen. Grad 1984-86 sind typische Korea-Jahre für Daiwa.
Die blaue A-***X-Serie (A-100/130/160/250X) findet man bereits 1980 in beiden Katalogwelten, also UK wie auch Balzer.

noch etwas spezielles und höchstwahrscheinlich auch UK-only, da eben Matchmodell (hoher Bedarf solcher Modelle in UK bis weit in die 90er)

_Daiwa UK-Katalog 1981_

Dieses spezielle Matchmodell gab es bereits 1981 im Katalog, also bereits 1 Jahr vor der Katalogpräsentation der regulären 130X (siehe obige Bilder)




EDITH hat noch was gefunden:

Die silberne X ist wie bereits oben beschrieben aus dem 84er und 85er UK-Katalog verschwunden.
Als Einzelmodell taucht die silberne 400X aber im 86er und 87er UK-Katalog wieder auf. Die beiden Jahre sind sicherlich eher Korea- wie Japanjahre.

_Daiwa UK-Katalog 1986_

_Daiwa UK-Katalog 1987_


----------



## eiszeit (13. November 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wie lange wurde denn die Silberne Serie mit dem X dahinter verkauft, mir ist heute eine 400X in die Hände gefallen, die ist mit Korea gestempelt. Die anderen sind Made in Japan.


Ist bei mir auch so, die Daiwa Silver 400X ist aus Korea, die kleineren Größen aus Japan.
Wie lange das ist schwierig, bei Balzer war mit der Serie Silver 100X ff *1983* Schluß
und 1983 wurde auch erstmals die 400X von Balzer ( ich vermute um nicht noch
im eigenen Haus Konkurenz z. b. für die 4000C, BG 60 zu produzieren) angeboten.
Es ist aber so das Daiwa Rollen nicht nur von Balzer in Deutschland angeboten wurde.
Es gab da Firmen wie Hirt, Breuch, Kettner, Stork ect. die auch Daiwa Rollen anboten.
Insbesondere Hirt und Breuch boten da auch immer wieder die Auslaufmodelle
für geringes Geld an. ==> deshalb sehr schwer zu sagen wann die 400X letztmalig angeboten wurde.

Das mit Korea und Mitte der 80er ist so ein Ding. Check doch bitte mal ob
evtl. eine Übereinstimmung mit Rollen von Silver Star / Busan da sein könnte.
Ist zwar unwahrscheinlich, aber nichts ist unmöglich.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. November 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Das mit Korea und Mitte der 80er ist so ein Ding. Check doch bitte mal ob
> evtl. eine Übereinstimmung mit Rollen von Silver Star / Busan da sein könnte.
> Ist zwar unwahrscheinlich, aber nichts ist unmöglich.



So allgemein kann man das sicherlich nicht festmachen mit Mitte der 80er, da haste schon Recht..
Gab ja auch etliche Modelle, die bereits Ende der 70er mit Korea gelabelt wurden...wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre waren das aber eher Modelle mit innenliegender Spule.

Vermutlich gingen nach und nach gewisse Produktionszyklen Richtung Korea, bis man letztlich einen größeren Teil komplett umverlegte.
Die Fa. Bando Sports wurde ja dafür extra von Daiwa Seiko in Korea aus dem Boden gestampft, wo später selbst die Top-Modelle wie die SuperSport-Serie gefertigt wurden. 
Da gibt es sehr interessante Kartonagen jener Serie aus dieser Übergangszeit.


----------

